# Basket o' looks...  Pic HUGE



## MACGoddess (Apr 28, 2006)




----------



## brandiisamonkey (Apr 28, 2006)

wow thats some truely beautifull, insperational stuff right there!


----------



## prppygrl69 (Apr 28, 2006)

ALL of them are gorgeous girlie.I love em!!!


----------



## poppy z (Apr 28, 2006)

I really love the green/pink. 
What did you use? 
Your combos are great!!!


----------



## *MaC WhoRe* (Apr 28, 2006)

effing awesome!!!


----------



## MACGoddess (Apr 28, 2006)

Thanks guys!!

Poppy, IIRC on that one I used Cranberry, Shimmermoss, Club, and Pink Opal on the browbone with Blacktrack Fluidline


----------



## brandiisamonkey (Apr 28, 2006)

what blue(s) did you use on the blue one?


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Apr 28, 2006)

I love these.  My husband laughed when I was scrolling down because I was saying, "ooh, ahh".    They are all so pretty and colorful.


----------



## jess98765 (Apr 28, 2006)

girlie, you are super talented!! your blending is fantastic, and the colour combinations are amazing! good job there


----------



## hazelinsight (Apr 28, 2006)

ooh i love the frist one! Actually all of them are great!! Smooches
Bella


----------



## Delphi373 (Apr 28, 2006)

OMG They are all gorgeous! You are sooo talented! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I particularly love the first one 'cause your lashes are to die for in that pic, the 3rd because I absolutely love that blue contrasted with your brown eyes, and #5 because it's so rich - is that blue/brown as well?  Anywho, they're all perfect!!!


----------



## MACGoddess (Apr 28, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *brandiisamonkey* 
_what blue(s) did you use on the blue one?_

 
The bright blue one is Blue Peep Fluidline as a base, Electric Eel e/s over that, Crystal as a browbone highlight, and Blue Peep Fluidline as the lower liner.


----------



## MACGoddess (Apr 28, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Delphi373* 
_OMG They are all gorgeous! You are sooo talented! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I particularly love the first one 'cause your lashes are to die for in that pic, the 3rd because I absolutely love that blue contrasted with your brown eyes, and #5 because it's so rich - is that blue/brown as well?  Anywho, they're all perfect!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Number 5 is Blue Brown, good eye!  And thanks hunnie!!


----------



## MACGoddess (Apr 28, 2006)

teehee, you guys are being such dolls...thanks!!  I have been in a sad mood today, you guys are helping MASSIVE!


----------



## Flammable (Apr 28, 2006)

I love love love #4 (sparkly black and green) and the last one. please share what you used for them.


----------



## oooooooo (Apr 28, 2006)

wooooooow
kteeeeeeeer  7elo.........


----------



## Nikki0211 (Apr 28, 2006)

All of them are so pretty! You have amazing eyelashes. Love the looks!


----------



## Verdigris (Apr 28, 2006)

I love every single one of these!  I'm especially impressed by the bright blue one, as I tried doing something similar last week, and I turned out looking like Mimi, from the Drew Carey show.


----------



## MACGoddess (Apr 28, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Verdigris* 
_I love every single one of these!  I'm especially impressed by the bright blue one, as I tried doing something similar last week, and I turned out looking like Mimi, from the Drew Carey show._

 
LMFAO!!  Sometimes I feel like her girl, trust me!


----------



## MACGoddess (Apr 28, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Flammable* 
_I love love love #4 (sparkly black and green) and the last one. please share what you used for them. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Number 4:
Bare Canvas Paint
Flighty Cream Color Base
Dark Soul Pigment all over lid and crease
Swimming e/s on the tear duct
Lily White Pigment on the browbone

Last Look:
Bare Canvas Paint
Flighty Cream Color Base
Cranberry e/s
Shimmermoss e/s
Club e/s
Pink Opal Pigment 
Blacktrack fluidline


----------



## gRiZeLda (Apr 29, 2006)

They Are All Gorgeous!


----------



## tricky (Apr 29, 2006)

wow! you've got skills, girl! awesome!


----------



## kimb (Apr 29, 2006)

holy 8 million looks! i love them all!!!


----------



## ishtarchick (Apr 29, 2006)

SERIOUSLY SERIOUSLY WOW!!!!  i was stunned with all those looks!!! i was thinking "omg that girl's really talented" and then i keep scrolling down and i see th pic where your MAC necklace shows, and i'm like "well, that explains it" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




i really loved your 1sr look, would you please please tell me what you used? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



thanks!!


----------



## clayzgurl04 (Apr 29, 2006)

I LOVE that first one!


----------



## koolmnbv (Apr 29, 2006)

I LLLLLOOOOOVVVEEE all of these! I mean seriously for real I have a planned eye for everyday next week I am sure mine will turn out NOTHING like yours but I will try and I am fully inspired!! You know what they say imitation is the best form of flattery (i think thats what they say LMAO) anyway you would be flattered because I will be imitating everyday of the week!! Please tell me everything you used in each look! I know its a lot but I have to know!! 

Also I will be buying blue peep and electric eel asap!! 

You are beautiful and super talented! Kudos to you!


----------



## Bianca (Apr 29, 2006)

I'm going to Florida this summer, I will come and see you to do my makeup!


----------



## leixa (Apr 29, 2006)

only i can say:   guaaaaauuuuuu!!!!


----------



## kirstetten (Apr 29, 2006)

The first one is super pretty, please tell us what you used on that one!


----------



## Glitziegal (Apr 29, 2006)

They are all gorgeous.  But the green is my favourite.  I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 greens.


----------



## Juneplum (Apr 29, 2006)

WOWZA! they are all FABULOUS! that blue one rocks my world


----------



## Sophia84 (Apr 29, 2006)

Leila hi!!!!!!!!!! I love them all!! You know you're an artist with the e/s, I mean it!! I want you to come here and do my mu everyday!!! ha ha!!

Sweetie what have you used on your cheeks on you last pics??? I love them!!!!


----------



## xcrazybeautiful (Apr 29, 2006)

Those are great & you have gorgeous eyes!


----------



## mspixieears (Apr 29, 2006)

I totally heart the top one. Must try the blue one, as I have those colours, might not be so successful though!


----------



## asteffey (Apr 29, 2006)

skills! love love love the blue one


----------



## pugmommy7 (Apr 29, 2006)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Apr 29, 2006)

I can't pick a fave cause they all look so lovely.


----------



## MACGoddess (Apr 29, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kimb* 
_holy 8 million looks! i love them all!!!_

 
lol, I know, I totally suck!  I always forget to post FOTDs on Specktra until I have a bajillion stored...  :-/  I am a doofus, what else can I say...


----------



## MACGoddess (Apr 29, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ishtarchick* 
_SERIOUSLY SERIOUSLY WOW!!!!  i was stunned with all those looks!!! i was thinking "omg that girl's really talented" and then i keep scrolling down and i see th pic where your MAC necklace shows, and i'm like "well, that explains it" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i really loved your 1sr look, would you please please tell me what you used? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



thanks!!_

 
lol, thanks hun!!  For the first look I used the Sweetie Cakes Quad...I didn't think I would like it at all, and then ended up being completely in love with it...


----------



## MACGoddess (Apr 29, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *koolmnbv* 
_I LLLLLOOOOOVVVEEE all of these! I mean seriously for real I have a planned eye for everyday next week I am sure mine will turn out NOTHING like yours but I will try and I am fully inspired!! You know what they say imitation is the best form of flattery (i think thats what they say LMAO) anyway you would be flattered because I will be imitating everyday of the week!! Please tell me everything you used in each look! I know its a lot but I have to know!! 

Also I will be buying blue peep and electric eel asap!! 

You are beautiful and super talented! Kudos to you!_

 
LOL!!  You had me crackin up over here...thanks so much, you're too sweet!

Here's what I did (all using MAC Paint and MAC CCB as a base):

Look 1:
Sweetie Cakes Quad:  Gateux (lid), Sugar Blue (lid & low crease), Demi Sweet (inner and outer crease & lower liner), Almond Icing (browbone)

Look 2:
Golden Lemon Pigment (inner 1/4 of lid), Golden Olive (inner-middle 1/4 of lid), Steamy e/s (outer-middle 1/4 of lid), Teal Pigment (outer 1/4 of lid), Vanilla Pigment (browbone), Peacocked Softsparkle Liner (upper and lower lashline)

Look 3:
Blue Peep Fluidline (e/s base over Bare Canvas Paint & lower liner), Electric Eel e/s (lid), Crystal e/s (browbone)

Look 4:
Dark Soul Pigment (lid & lower liner), Swimming e/s (tearduct), Lily White Pigment (browbone)

Look 5:
Carbon e/s (lid), Blue Brown Pigment (lid), Lily White Pigment (browbone), Blacktrack Fluidline (lower liner with Blue Brown over it)

Look 6:
Swimming e/s (inner 1/3 of lid), Humid e/s (outer 2/3 of lid & lower liner), Goldenaire Pigment (browbone)

Look 7:
Freshwater e/s (inner half of lid), Flashtrack e/s (outer half of lid), Fuchsia Pigment (tearduct), Overgrown e/s (crease), Vanilla Pigment (browbone)

Look 8:
Cranberry e/s (inner 1/3 of lid), Steamy e/s (middle 1/3 of lid), Club e/s (outer 1/3 of lid & crease), Pink Opal Pigment (browbone), Blitz N Glitz Fluidline (upper and lower liner)


----------



## MACGoddess (Apr 29, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Bianca* 
_I'm going to Florida this summer, I will come and see you to do my makeup!_

 
YAY!  I'll be looking for you hun!  Be sure to let me know you're from Specktra!


----------



## MACGoddess (Apr 29, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Glitziegal* 
_They are all gorgeous.  But the green is my favourite.  I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 greens._

 
Thanks!  I love greens too...


----------



## MACGoddess (Apr 29, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sophia84* 
_Leila hi!!!!!!!!!! I love them all!! You know you're an artist with the e/s, I mean it!! I want you to come here and do my mu everyday!!! ha ha!!

Sweetie what have you used on your cheeks on you last pics??? I love them!!!!_

 
Hey Soph!!  IIRC I used both Apricot Pink and Pinked Mauve Pigments from the Sweetie Cakes Collection...  I LOVE them for cheeks!!


----------



## curlyqmishee (Apr 29, 2006)

Wow MAC is lucky to have you working for them!  You are incredibly talented, and beautiful, too!  Love all these looks.


----------



## Luxurious (Apr 30, 2006)

so pretty


----------



## shabdebaz (May 1, 2006)

Gorgeous!  All of them.


----------



## kradge79 (May 1, 2006)

These looks are all great! I'll have to look for you next time I'm @ International!


----------



## MACGoddess (May 1, 2006)

Thanks guys!!  I'll see you at the store Kradge79!


----------



## Beautiful1 (May 1, 2006)

Your Make~up Is Sooo Beautiful!


----------



## JJones (May 1, 2006)

---


----------



## kaliraksha (May 1, 2006)

im in love with the second one! so inspirational <3


----------



## MACGoddess (May 2, 2006)

Thanks guys...MWAH!


----------



## talk2mesun (May 2, 2006)

very pretty! i love the second one the most!


----------



## Essjica (May 9, 2006)

Even though you've heard it so many times here, beautiful blending and color choice. I only wish I could do that.


----------



## Luxurious (May 9, 2006)

very pretty


----------



## teesa2you (May 9, 2006)

My favorite is the gold and green..That is gorgeous.. But all of them are beautiful on you.


----------



## User34 (May 9, 2006)

wow.. they all look awesome!


----------



## LordxCupcake (May 9, 2006)

you are amazing~!


----------



## AlliSwan (May 9, 2006)

There's a good chance I'm movin to Tampa in January (to go to IADT) and I thiiiiiink I've found my new fave MA!!


----------



## fairytale22 (May 9, 2006)

Wow they are alll gorgeous!


----------



## MACGoddess (May 9, 2006)

Thanks guys!  You're all very sweet!!


----------



## MACGoddess (May 9, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AlliSwan* 
_There's a good chance I'm movin to Tampa in January (to go to IADT) and I thiiiiiink I've found my new fave MA!!_

 
lol, let me know if you are going to move here!!  I love it here and I have been here for about 2 years.


----------



## LuvBeMac (May 10, 2006)

i love all!!


----------



## user4 (May 10, 2006)

ooooooooh i love them!!!!!


----------



## VogueInfection (May 10, 2006)

Omg I love them ALL so much! I really like the blue one


----------



## KJam (May 12, 2006)

Absolutely gorgeous color combos!


----------



## kristiawati (May 13, 2006)

the colors are great. really beautiful. I really love the green & black color. And the green & gold color. So beautiful


----------



## midnightlouise (May 14, 2006)

All of them are really pretty, but my favorite is the second one! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 You do great work!


----------



## Padmita (May 15, 2006)

I totally love that first look!


----------



## Riet (May 15, 2006)

oh my
that's it's sooo awesome, lady!
hope you don't mind if i'll copy yours FOTDs some day ^^U


----------



## Riet (May 15, 2006)

oh my
that's it's sooo awesome, lady!
hope you don't mind if i copy yours FOTDs some day ^^U


----------



## Lalli (Jun 17, 2006)

you're beautiful
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and the colors look awesome!! thanx for posting what you used im off to try some out


----------



## CrimsonCountess (Jun 17, 2006)

I love them all.  Great job!


----------



## toxicblood (Jun 17, 2006)

Wow, you must have a lot of e/s to do all those looks. You have so much skills, especially when it comes to blending.


----------



## TESSAISDANK (Jun 17, 2006)

Wow! Now I want to put makeup on.


----------



## MacVirgin (Jun 17, 2006)

Your lashes are to dy for!


----------

